# The Phone Call



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

lol laughing because this morning I receive a phone call (caller ID said cumberland county) my wife yelled at me for answering it thinking it was her work calling and wanting her to work today, but it was the Sheriff's Office calling me to tell me my CCW was ready for pick up. They had told me 4 weeks, it was closer to 5 but hell with the holidays I can live with that. Now I can get my Anniversary present, she got a diamond necklaces and I get a new GUN. so yes it was a GOOD phone call.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats. It's difficult to convey my jealousy in words. I've had to reschedule my CCW training class twice, but barring any issues with work I should be going in two weeks! What was your anniversary present specifically?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't got it yet but I have been wanting the S&W 22A and Thanks


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

congrat to you sir.:smt023


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

AWESOME


On our anniversary I got a new XD for my wife...it was a good trade :smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Goosehead (Nov 9, 2008)

Got my call yesterday, picked up my permit this morning.


----------



## js27mw11 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got my call last Wednesday and wet to pick it up Friday but Im still waiting for my wallet size permit to arrive in the mail.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats. Carry often and carry safe.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Amen and congrats to Goosehead and js27mw11


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Now it's time for your first "Nacho Run" to Wally World! :smt023


----------

